# "Τι είναι αυτό;" (ταινιάκι)



## tsioutsiou (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.cpil.info/2008/12/14/what-is-that-the-movie/


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2009)

Μου το 'χε στείλει μια φίλη προ καιρού, και της απάντησα τότε:

Τρυφερό (βιωμένο, φαντάζομαι...), αλλά πάσχει από την αρρώστια των Ελλήνων σεναριογράφων: αν ο πατέρας έχει Αλτσχάιμερ, αποκλείεται να σηκώθηκε να φέρει το ημερολόγιό του. Άρα, έχει σώας τας φρένας. Άρα, γιατί ρώταγε συνέχεια "τι είναι αυτό"; Για να σπάσει τα νεύρα του γιου του; Για να του τη φέρει με το ημερολόγιο στη συνέχεια; Ή για να... γίνει η ταινία;

Σημ.: Γιατί δεν το βάζεις στο "Νήμα του Κινηματογράφου";


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Το ξαναείδα σήμερα. Αν κάτσει κανείς να το αναλύσει «σεναριακά» (μεγάλη λέξη, αφού δεν είναι παρά ένα στιγμιότυπο), θα φτάσει στο συμπέρασμα ότι, για να μην απαιτηθεί η «άρση της δυσπιστίας» (suspension of disbelief) του θεατή, λες κι είναι καμιά ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας, θα μπορούσαμε να το θεωρήσουμε ένα τεστ από τη μεριά του πατέρα, μια προλείανση του εδάφους για τις χειρότερες μέρες που θα 'ρθουν. Είναι άλλωστε προφανές ότι ο γιος αντιδρά λες και πρώτη φορά ανακαλύπτει το πρόβλημα του πατέρα του (εκτός πια κι αν σου τσιτώνουν τα νεύρα εντελώς όταν διαβάζεις ΚΕ Κυριακή πρωί, έστω και σε ειδυλλιακό περιβάλλον). Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει συγκινησιακά σε όποιον δεν το δει και με το κυνικό κριτικό μάτι. Αλλά, ο κριτικός καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι όλο είναι στημένο σαν μήνυμα «κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας». Δυστυχώς, ενώ έχουμε αρτιότητα στα μέσα, το σύνολο σχεδόν του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου φαίνεται να πάσχει από εύκολες σεναριακές λύσεις. Φαίνεται ότι όλες οι καλές ιδέες εξαντλούνται στο χώρο της διαφήμισης.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Φαίνεται ότι όλες οι καλές ιδέες εξαντλούνται στο χώρο της διαφήμισης.



Αυτό το ακούω εδώ και χρόοοοοοονια από επαγγελματίες και ερασιτέχνες/σινεφίλ alike. Αλλά ειλικρινά δεν το πιστεύω. Αν υπήρχε εκπαίδευση και μάθαιναν στον κόσμο πώς γράφεται ένα σενάριο ή πώς γίνεται μια ταινία, πολλά θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν. Αν δεν ξέρεις να συλλαβίζεις, πώς θα γράψεις όχι το Κάντο Χενεράλ ή την Κίχλη, αλλά ένα απλό απλό ποιηματάκι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2009)

Πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια, γύρω στο 1980, είδα την πρώτη δημοσκόπηση στην οποία το κοινό έλεγε ότι πιο εμπνευσμένες / καλοφτιαγμένες είναι οι διαφημίσεις από σίριαλ, ταινίες κ.λπ. Είναι μια άδικη σύγκριση, γιατί τα μέσα (χρήματα, ταλέντο, χρόνος) που αφιερώνονται στα 20, 30, 40 δευτερόλεπτα μιας διαφήμισης, που στηρίζεται σε _ένα_ εύρημα, είναι δυσανάλογα προς τα μέσα που αφιερώνονται σε άλλες μορφές τέχνης. Πάντως πολλοί κινηματογραφιστές που ξεκίνησαν από τη διαφήμιση και μετέφεραν τις αρχές της στον κινηματογράφο, έδωσαν εντυπωσιακές δουλειές. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει εδώ και χωλαίνουμε τόσο πολύ στα σενάρια, ακόμα και σε υπερπαραγωγές σαν το _Ελ Γκρέκο_ ή τις _Νύφες_. Η πολλή ομφαλοσκόπηση, ίσως.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει εδώ και χωλαίνουμε τόσο πολύ στα σενάρια, ακόμα και σε υπερπαραγωγές σαν το _Ελ Γκρέκο_ ή τις _Νύφες_. Η πολλή ομφαλοσκόπηση, ίσως.



Ναι. Και ο φοβερός ναρκισσισμός (βλ. λήμμα Ελλαδίτσα ή Ελληνικότητα), η έλλειψη εκπαίδευσης και το "μέσο". 
Άσχετο: πρόσφατα άκουγα για την Στρέλλα του Πάνου Κούτρα. Ανεξάρτητη παραγωγή με πρωταγωνίστρια και θέμα μια τρανσέξουαλ, πέρασε στο Φεστιβάλ του Βερολίνου στο τμήμα Πανόραμα. Χρηματοδότηση από το ΕΚΚ πάντως δεν έχει πάρει.

Κι εδώ ένα άρθρο από την Ε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 6, 2009)

Costas said:


> Σημ.: Γιατί δεν το βάζεις στο "Νήμα του Κινηματογράφου";


Ε, όπως καταλήγει και ο κριτικός, περισσότερο μήνυμα κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας είναι. 
(Τι νευρωτικοί γάιδαροι είναι αυτοί οι γόνοι με τις επαύλεις! :) )


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> (...) θα μπορούσαμε να το θεωρήσουμε ένα τεστ από τη μεριά του πατέρα, μια προλείανση του εδάφους για τις χειρότερες μέρες που θα 'ρθουν. Είναι άλλωστε προφανές ότι ο γιος αντιδρά λες και πρώτη φορά ανακαλύπτει το πρόβλημα του πατέρα του (...)


Λες δηλαδή, nickel, ν' αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε τέτοια τεστ και προλειάνσεις στους γιους μας; Να δείχνεις φερειπείν στο γιο σου την οθόνη της Λεξιλογίας, και να τον ρωτάς "Τι 'ν' αυτό;" "Τι 'ν' αυτό;", για προλείανση του εδάφους; :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2009)

Άλλο είχα στο νου μου με την «προλείανση». Όταν θα με πιάσει κι εμένα η αλτσχάιμερ και αρχίσω να ποστάρω ερωτήσεις του είδους _What is a caterpillar?_ πέντε φορές την ώρα, ελπίζω να μη με αποπαίρνετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2009)

Και η δική μου κριτική για το σενάριο, που προφανώς συμφωνεί με του Nickel:

Αν ο πατέρας εκδηλώνει για πρώτη φορά αυτό το σύμπτωμα, να ρωτάει εκατό φορές το ίδιο πράγμα, δεν δικαιολογείται η ακαριαία ενόχληση του γιου και η έκρηξή του. Φαίνεται σαν spontaneous combustion. Αν ο πατέρας έχει ήδη εκδηλώσει τα συμπτώματα της Αλτσχάιμερ εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα, μου φαίνεται τερατώδης η αντίδραση του γιου, και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι χρειάζονται τέτοιες ταινίες ως κοινωνικό μήνυμα για τους συγγενείς, και μάλιστα για τα παιδιά των πασχόντων.

Εν ολίγοις, όντως κάτι δεν στέκει καλά στο σενάριο.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2009)

Ακριβώς! Οι Γάλλοι έχουν μια ωραία έκφραση: "C'est du n'importe quoi" (Ό,τι να 'ναι). Διδακτισμός στον κύβο.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 7, 2009)

Κώστα, μου θύμισες τον τεράστιο "n'importe qui" Remi Gaillard!


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2009)

Ζεφ, το βίντεο λέει Embedding disabled by request.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 7, 2009)

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZO2FD4pNA
```


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε όλα, αλλά ακόμα και στα βιντεάκια που δεν επιτρέπουν την ενσωμάτωση, αν πατήσεις κάπου στη μαύρη επιφάνεια της οθόνης (όχι πάνω στο Embedding disabled) ή στον τίτλο, σε πηγαίνει εκεί και το βλέπεις. Επίσης, αν στο Preview Post αντιληφθούμε ότι δεν γίνεται αναπαραγωγή του βίντεο, μπορούμε να απαλλάξουμε τους περαστικούς από την όποια έκπληξη, παραθέτοντας μόνο τον σύνδεσμο. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνουμε το κόλπο του Ζέφυρου. Αρκεί να ξετσεκάρουμε το κουμπάκι αποκάτω που λέει «Automatically embed media».


----------

